# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  London 2012

## JEK

The Olympics are just around the corner! Just booked our hotel and tickets for the opening ceremony, swimming, gymnastics, basketball and a few equestrian events in the first week. Tickets are going fast even at this early date.

----------


## amyb

Wait-weren't you just doing this in China?

(See, at my age I am shocked at how fast 4 years can fly by).

----------


## Dennis

Nice.

You going to Rio?

----------


## JEK

May pass on that one unless Ricky G and Voosh come with me.

----------


## Dennis

Voosh has a Glock..

----------


## Petri

I would go to Rio over London, even for an ordinary day..

----------


## JEK

Hello from London!

----------


## amyb

Super. There is an electricity in the air. Enjoy!

----------


## tim

Those "hats" could be improved with a little orange Krylon.

----------


## Jeanette

Funny, Tim.    :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

Touring by bus and boat with a proper chapeau.

----------


## JEK

And last night

----------


## tim

Which city has the best theater productions, London or New York?

----------


## JEK

A close tie I would say. History is in favor of London.

----------


## BBT

Waiting for torch pictures :-)

----------


## BBT

@MacTrast: Apple Stores In London distributing Union Jack pins to celebrate Olympics http://mctr.st/QNEMm2

----------

